# Test e + Tren + Anavar



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone done this cycle test tren and anavar?


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

AKHAN said:


> Anyone done this cycle test tren and anavar?


Lots of people have.

I'm on an anti-tren crusade, so I would encourage you not to use it. Not a week goes by where someone doesn't complain of major sexual dysfunction after using tren. However good you'll look from that cycle, it's not worth losing the ability to have sex for life.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Eryximachus said:


> Lots of people have.
> 
> I'm on an anti-tren crusade, so I would encourage you not to use it. Not a week goes by where someone doesn't complain of major sexual dysfunction after using tren. However good you'll look from that cycle, it's not worth losing the ability to have sex for life.


Wha ? I'll pretend I didn't see this.

To the OP. It's a popular cutting cycle. Been done many many times.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Eryximachus said:


> Lots of people have.
> 
> I'm on an anti-tren crusade, so I would encourage you not to use it. Not a week goes by where someone doesn't complain of major sexual dysfunction after using tren. However good you'll look from that cycle, it's not worth losing the ability to have sex for life.


Bollocks, if you **** about on cycle and take the **** then what do you expect, don't base your knowledge on someone's mistakes


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Bollocks, if you **** about on cycle and take the **** then what do you expect, don't base your knowledge on someone's mistakes


Brother, read the PCT and TRT forums. Every day someone posts something. The latest person today, hasn't used tren in 18 months. Still no sex drive. All labs come back normal. I don't think it's mistakes that lead to this problem. It's something else, and it always involves tren. Having used tren in most of my cycles, I don't think the effects are worth the risk and I simply try to make my views known to those contemplating using the stuff.

The problem is, though there are many who have this problem, the knowledge gets buried because a lot of people are in denial and those who want to help don't really have any answers. So, the poster just goes away and we never hear from him again.

For the record, even Hackskii has noted this alarming increase in sexual dysfunction.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Eryximachus said:


> Brother, read the PCT and TRT forums. Every day someone posts something. The latest person today, hasn't used tren in 18 months. Still no sex drive. All labs come back normal. I don't think it's mistakes that lead to this problem. It's something else, and it always involves tren. Having used tren in most of my cycles, I don't think the effects are worth the risk and I simply try to make my views known to those contemplating using the stuff.
> 
> The problem is, though there are many who have this problem, the knowledge gets buried because a lot of people are in denial and those who want to help don't really have any answers. So, the poster just goes away and we never hear from him again.
> 
> For the record, even Hackskii has noted this alarming increase in sexual dysfunction.


okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Im on tren and plan on being on for more than a year :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Eryximachus said:


> Lots of people have.
> 
> I'm on an anti-tren crusade, so I would encourage you not to use it. Not a week goes by where someone doesn't complain of major sexual dysfunction after using tren. However good you'll look from that cycle, it's not worth losing the ability to have sex for life.


I am a month out of PCT and my wife is pregnant. Do it right and you won't have problems.


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

visionp said:


> I am a month out of PCT and my wife is pregnant. Do it right and you won't have problems.


Congratulations!

I don't think it is a certainty with tren. But I do stand by believe that there is something going on. It could be poor manufacturing techniques in China, it could be a rare side effect like propecia. I think the similarities between this post-tren syndrome are very similar to post-propecia syndrome. It could be that some people react differently to these drugs.

If you read closely, you'll see that it's very rare for someone to say they took 500mg of test for 12 weeks and had this problem.


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> Im on tren and plan on being on for more than a year :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


If you're doing 1.2g of test a week and 750mg of tren a week, for a year - you're crazy.

There is no way you're going to live to be an old man.

Don't throw your life away bro.


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Into my 5th week of it man. Done 500 test for first 4 weeks, upped it to 600 week 4 and introduced tren at 300. 10-12 weeks lefts. Going to introduce anavar for last 6 weeks dependent on how I am then. Already with diet in check and just on the test am getting good gains and cutting bf well. See how the tren goes but might not bother with the var if am in good enough shape. Just improving myself generally not for a show or anything if you get me. Heard good things about using the var to kickstart the course tho and help you get going.

What doses you running? You running var thoughout your course or just starting/ending?


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Eryximachus said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I don't think it is a certainty with tren. But I do stand by believe that there is something going on. It could be poor manufacturing techniques in China, it could be a rare side effect like propecia. I think the similarities between this post-tren syndrome are very similar to post-propecia syndrome. It could be that some people react differently to these drugs.
> 
> If you read closely, you'll see that it's very rare for someone to say they took 500mg of test for 12 weeks and had this problem.


Thats right because all they gained was some water running test for 12 wks.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Eryximachus said:


> If you're doing 1.2g of test a week and 750mg of tren a week, for a year - you're crazy.
> 
> There is no way you're going to live to be an old man.
> 
> Don't throw your life away bro.


Fcuk it al worry about that later


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> Fcuk it al worry about that later


One of the reasons I've come to prefer this forum over all the other bodybuilding forums is the people are are way more civilized and reasonable. There are a ton of forums that cater to this kind recklessness. Didn't think that went on here.

Anyway, nothing good is going to come from this cycle. You are going to hurt yourself, and you are going to regret it later. Find how many people will say they loved running 2 grams of gear a week 5 years ago. Most people are like you, whimsically defiant. Then one day they stop posting, probably because they're dead.

Maybe you don't have anyone who cares whether you live or die. But, I do.


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

oldskoolcool said:


> Thats right because all they gained was some water running test for 12 wks.


Test with an AI is fine. Gains aren't as good, true. But the risks are way lower.

Tren is a shortcut. And a needlessly risky one.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Eryximachus said:


> One of the reasons I've come to prefer this forum over all the other bodybuilding forums is the people are are way more civilized and reasonable. There are a ton of forums that cater to this kind recklessness. Didn't think that went on here.
> 
> Anyway, nothing good is going to come from this cycle. You are going to hurt yourself, and you are going to regret it later. Find how many people will say they loved running 2 grams of gear a week 5 years ago. Most people are like you, whimsically defiant. Then one day they stop posting, probably because they're dead.
> 
> Maybe you don't have anyone who cares whether you live or die. But, I do.


Fcuk the world!

You may not have done your research before you ran it but i know what im doing


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

An i think your theory is bollox anyway.


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> Fcuk the world!
> 
> You may not have done your research before you ran it but i know what im doing


What research? Point me to it. There is no research supporting those kinds of doses. What we do have are loads of top bodybuilders known to have run doses that high, dead at very young ages. I've known of 2 guys running doses like that, and they ended up dead.

If you're saying you don't care if you live or die, I guess that's fine. But just say it. Don't make it seem like you have any evidence your crazy cycle is anything but dangerous. Someone is going to read this, and think to themselves that this is a perfectly fine cycle.

If you don't care about yourself, care about the fool who will read this and follow in your steed.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Eryximachus said:


> What research? Point me to it. There is no research supporting those kinds of doses. What we do have are loads of top bodybuilders known to have run doses that high, dead at very young ages. I've known of 2 guys running doses like that, and they ended up dead.
> 
> If you're saying you don't care if you live or die, I guess that's fine. But just say it. Don't make it seem like you have any evidence your crazy cycle is anything but dangerous. Someone is going to read this, and think to themselves that this is a perfectly fine cycle.
> 
> If you don't care about yourself, care about the fool who will read this and follow in your steed.


They died of what? Not being able to get a hard on?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Your point to begin with was no sex life.

Now your saying everyones dieng?


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> They died of what? Not being able to get a hard on?


Liver failure. Heart attacks. Sudden death of undetermined causes.

There are two issues here. The first is I believe some people react to tren in a similar fashion as propecia. The second issue is the doses of gear you are running are CRAZY. And for a YEAR. It's madness.

How can you possibly believe your cycle is remotely safe?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Eryximachus said:


> What research? Point me to it. There is no research supporting those kinds of doses. What we do have are loads of top bodybuilders known to have run doses that high, dead at very young ages. I've known of 2 guys running doses like that, and they ended up dead.
> 
> If you're saying you don't care if you live or die, I guess that's fine. But just say it. Don't make it seem like you have any evidence your crazy cycle is anything but dangerous. Someone is going to read this, and think to themselves that this is a perfectly fine cycle.
> 
> If you don't care about yourself, care about the fool who will read this and follow in your steed.


Mate I'll give you a tip,don't try to preach to people on this forum just because you hold a certain belief on something.It's up to people to assess the risks and use how much of whatever AAS they want.Who are you to tell people they are using too much or the wrong drugs?Personally I use tren every cycle nowadays,worst side i've had is leaking nips which was easily rectified.I have a high sex drive using tren and a high sex drive off cycle as I do my PCTs correctly and take plenty time off.


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> Your point to begin with was no sex life.
> 
> Now your saying everyones dieng?


That was before you chimed in with running 2 grams of gear a week for 52 weeks.

It's crazy. If that isn't going to kill you, just what do you think the lethal dose is for these drugs? 10 grams a week?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Eryximachus said:


> Liver failure. Heart attacks.Sudden death of *undetermined causes. *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Case closed.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Eryximachus said:


> Liver failure. Heart attacks. Sudden death of undetermined causes.
> 
> There are two issues here. The first is I believe some people react to tren in a similar fashion as propecia. The second issue is the doses of gear you are running are CRAZY. And for a YEAR. It's madness.
> 
> How can you possibly believe your cycle is remotely safe?


Im asking about your 2 'mates' what did they die of?

My test dose isnt high after running aas for 6years and my tren dose i feel is high but im running it anyway. Ive ran it at this dose before.

I know my body


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Mate I'll give you a tip,don't try to preach to people on this forum just because you hold a certain belief on something.It's up to people to assess the risks and use how much of whatever AAS they want.Who are you to tell people they are using too much or the wrong drugs?Personally I use tren every cycle nowadays,worst side i've had is leaking nips which was easily rectified.I have a high sex drive using tren and a high sex drive off cycle as I do my PCTs correctly and take plenty time off.


I'm not anti-tren per se, but I think 2 grams of gear a week for 52 weeks is crazy. My only concern is helping other people assess these risks, and that's not going to happen unless there is a dissenting voice from time to time.

Anyway, I am pleased you've had such good experiences. Enough preaching from me.


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> Im asking about your 2 'mates' what did they die of?
> 
> My test dose isnt high after running aas for 6years and my tren dose i feel is high but im running it anyway. Ive ran it at this dose before.
> 
> I know my body


Best of luck to you, do stay on the forum and let us know how you're doing. Also, truly sorry if I caused you offense. Had the best of intentions!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Eryximachus said:


> I'm not anti-tren per se, but I think 2 grams of gear a week for 52 weeks is crazy. My only concern is helping other people assess these risks, and that's not going to happen unless there is a dissenting voice from time to time.
> 
> Anyway, I am pleased you've had such good experiences. Enough preaching from me.


You can't say you aren't 'anti-tren per se' after saying 'I'm on an anti-tren crusade'.Kind of contradictory?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Elimate him from the forum hes from New York and must be a spy from the American forums all Ure ever see is stats if u mention under 25 ure be lectured on how ure garentedd to have a cardiac arrest from running 200mg test a week or ure garentedd to never have sex again


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Eryximachus said:


> Best of luck to you, do stay on the forum and let us know how you're doing. Also, truly sorry if I caused you offense. Had the best of intentions!


No offence taken mate i read your health scare and understand why you feel the way you feel but as you know people dont care untill it happens to them or someone close to them that makes them think it could of been them.

Until then everyone has the attitude 'it wont happen to me'

And i dont dought im the same


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> You can't say you aren't 'anit-tren per se' after saying 'I'm on an anti-tren crusade'.Kind of contradictory?


Well, I read yet another guy who posted today in the TRT forum about losing is libido after tren.

I was sort of joking before. I really do think that it's like propecia - maybe a 1-5% chance of serious sides. I think people should be aware of it, and if they want to take the risk. Fine. This was not preaching, by the way. Simply my explanation.


----------



## Eryximachus (Feb 26, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Elimate him from the forum hes from New York and must be a spy from the American forums all Ure ever see is stats if u mention under 25 ure be lectured on how ure garentedd to have a cardiac arrest from running 200mg test a week or ure garentedd to never have sex again


More like a refugee. American forums are just not helpful.

Truly sorry for the commotion folks.


----------



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Am thinking of doing

test e 250mg week 1-8

tren 150mg week 1-6

anavar 100mg week 1-8

does this look ok?


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

AKHAN said:


> Am thinking of doing
> 
> test e 250mg week 1-8
> 
> ...


That looks absoloutley fine.. I ran similar doses with great results as long as your diet is on point.

I started to feel tren kick in at around week 6 and only ran it for 8 as I didnt have enough for any longer.

As for test E it kicks in around week 8 for most so it needs to be ran for at least 10-12.. anavar is fine.

Id go for test prop if you can but only if your using tren ace, if your using enanthate then test e is fine.. just run the test and tren for about 10-12 weeks IMO if using long esters.. and minimum 8 weeks if using short ester and longer if you can hack the EOD pinning.

Good luck mate and get come HCG in there at 1000iu's per week to help with recovery.

Oh yeah and some ADEX if your gyno prone


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

AKHAN said:


> Am thinking of doing
> 
> test e 250mg week 1-8
> 
> ...


Lengths a bit short pal trens abit on the low side are u running tren e I wouldent bother running e for 6 weeks and if its ace the test will take a while to spark off while the tren will be responding instant


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Try test e what ever dose u feel comfy with week 1-12

Tren e 1-10

Var week 6 to pct


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

crazypaver1 said:


> Im on tren and plan on being on for more than a year :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

